# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Pesca >  Fotos mias y de mis compis de pesca

## bassraul

A mi me encanta la pesca sobre todo de depredadores pero alguna carpa y Barbo tambien me gusta . Decir que he estado 3 años en Bass Madrid en competicion de pesca de orilla y yos me inculcaron el captura y suelta cosa que antes de pertenecer ha este no hacia ,Bueno no me enrollo mas unas fotos que pongo mias y de mis compis de pesca :

----------


## bassraul

Una foto de mi amigo Juanin :

----------


## bassraul

Lo siento en este foro hay demasiados mirones que no participan . :EEK!: 
[B]No pongo mas foto

----------


## sergi1907

> Lo siento en este foro hay demasiados mirones que no participan .
> [B]No pongo mas foto



En este foro hay gente que participa activamente y otra que prefiere leer sin escribir, las dos opciones son igual de válidas. Nadie está obligado a escribir.

Un saludo

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Una foto de mi amigo Juanin :


Ese es un buen cacharro  :Smile: , cuanto dio en la báscula y qué se tiró?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

De donde salió ese bicho??? Tiene pinta de ser en Extremadura o en Andalucía no???  :Confused:  o me equivoco  :Embarrassment: 




> Lo siento en este foro hay demasiados mirones que no participan .
> [B]No pongo mas foto


Yo todavía no las había visto  :Embarrassment:  :Wink: 

Un saludo.

----------


## Francisco de Portugal

Que locura de lucio. Onde lo capturas-te?

----------


## jasg555

> Ese es un buen cacharro , cuanto dio en la báscula y qué se tiró? 
> 
> De donde salió ese bicho??? Tiene pinta de ser en Extremadura o en Andalucía no???  o me equivoco 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo todavía no las había visto 
> 
> Un saludo.



Parece Sierra Brava

----------


## Luján

> Lo siento en este foro hay demasiados mirones que no participan .
> [b]No pongo mas foto


Eres libre de poner o no poner fotos.

Pero no te has paseado por el foro si afirmas que hay demasiados mirones que no participan. Es lo más lejos de la realidad que podrías haber escrito.

Como dice Sergi, tampoco nadie está obligado a escribir, ni a poner fotos de sus capturas (y posteriores sueltas).

Desde aquí te invito a que te pasees por los demás subforos e hilos de este foro para que veas las imágenes que otros miembros han colgado.

----------


## bassraul

No es Sierra Brava es orellana y peso 12 kilos

----------


## jasg555

> No es Sierra Brava es orellana y peso 12 kilos


 Un  magnífico torpedo.

Fué al agua, ¿no?

----------


## bassraul

> Fué al agua, ¿no?


Si todo lo que pescamos va algua

----------


## bassraul

Foto de Juan Padre

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Foto de Juan Padre


Ese también tiene buena pinta... buen cacharro, si señor  :EEK!:

----------

